# went hunting and caught a bass?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

woke up at 230 to head out to holmes county to try and thin out the doe population at a friend's property. sat til about 10 in the morning without seeing a deer. came back, at a sandwich and walked down to the lake just to kill some time til the afternoon hunt. my buddy nick hooked what seemed to be a pretty good bass, and he yelled for me to come down there. so i dropped my rod and sprinted to help (thinking i was going to hop down the steep bank to land this fish). but he was calling me to tell me to throw to the bigger fish that made his 2-3 lb'er look small. so i lipped his fish then headed back to where i was. 

it was getting later and we were about to head back to the cabin to get ready for the pm hunt and i said jokingly, "im gonna go down there and catch that big ole girl you saw earlier." so i threw out one time and just as my work reached the bank and i pulled it up to throw again, i saw 'the big girl' slowly leaving the bank and headed deeper. so i put the work about 10 feet in front of where i thought she was going and dropped it. let it sit a second then worked it once and it felt like i snagged the log. so i set the hook and it was on. i knew it was a decent fish when i saw it leaving the bank, but when i saw her fat mouth when she started walking the water, i knew it was my personal best. by now, all i could to was just yell "NICK" and he casually walked down towards me then saw her come half way out of the water and was suddenly running instead. because i was fishing from high ground between 2 trees that were half in the water, i got scared. luckily i had my lacrosse hunting boots on so t didnt bother me to hop into ankle deep water. when nick reached me, he got in too as i pulled the big girl to him. he put half his hand down her throat to make sure he got a good grip and lifted what is now my personal best bass! 

he claims i jumped around like a little kid, but i think it was way louder and more excited than that even! so i sat on the back of his uncles truck and headed to the camp for some pictures. she onl weighed 7.5 lbs, but to me this was a rush, my previous largest bass may have gone 2-2.5 lbs.

sorry i dont have pictures right now. i have one on my phone if someone can tell me how to get it from the phone to the computer. or i should have pictures on a cd next time i see my buddy with the camera!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report man, I'm not even going to say what my best bass is.......I've caught blue gill that were bigger......hahaha.

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, went deer huntin and caught a hawg. 7.5 lbs is a hoss. Pic please.:takephoto


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry i still havent got pics up. i got a last minute call yesterday morning to run up to camden before the weather moved in and just got home. ill try to get the pictures of that bass tomorrow.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

you can send a photo from your phone to your email address, then save it to one of your drives, then you can post it. that's how i post all mine.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report.:clap


----------

